# getting to Gibraltar via Sete-Tangier-algeciras



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi. Are there an particular dangers in disembarking in Tangiers from Sete & then embarkng nTangiers for Algeciras please?

thanks


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

raph said:


> Hi. Are there an particular dangers in disembarking in Tangiers from Sete & then embarkng nTangiers for Algeciras please?
> 
> thanks


It's apparently dangerous if you make the crossing by "raft"


----------



## raph (Jan 9, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> It's apparently dangerous if you make the crossing by "raft"


Is it now? You are alluding to the pateras no doubt?

I meant about Tangier per se.


----------

